# Sundown 1/28/09 (night)



## bvibert (Jan 25, 2009)

Anyone else gonna try to head out on Wednesday night?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 25, 2009)

possibly.....I will have a better idea in a few days


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 25, 2009)

I will most likely be there.  I want to get out one night this week.  Monday and Thursday are definitely out.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 25, 2009)

Should be there, but depends on how much snow there is. I've been managing some pulled calf muscles or something of the sort, and I was planning on taking the week to rest them, but if we get a foot Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, I won't be able to hold myself back.


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

*Sundown - 1/28*

Looking like a chance for significant snow on Wednesday. I really would like to get there late morning and ski into the evening, but mid afternoon is more likely. Worst case scenario is a night session.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2009)

perhaps.  i may opt to go further north depending on how much snow they predict.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Ummm????

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=47742


----------



## Greg (Jan 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Ummm????
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=47742



Sorry Mr. Grump.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sorry Mr. Grump.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 26, 2009)

If we get some snow the restaurant should be pretty dead...Ill be shooting for the night session

steveo


----------



## powhunter (Jan 27, 2009)

POW bumps wed night......Be there

pow


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll definitely only be a night session for me. I'm going to work tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2009)

Blech:



> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 6 AM
> EST THURSDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
> ...



So close...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm out for Wed night.  Considering Thursday if I don't head north.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 27, 2009)

Forecast seems to have improved a little bit. As long as the freezing rain isn't too bad, it should be good.

Think cold.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

Still planning on it tonight. Please rain rain stay away. Sleet is fine. It's good for bumps actually.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm 50/50 for tonight at this point.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

Both Taunton and Albany are forecasting significant sleet accumulations! 3-5" and 2-4" of _sleet_, respectively. that's going to bond and fill in those Temptor bumps very nicely. Should be great tonight.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 28, 2009)

NCP here in southington....wtf!!!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

Definite freezing rain here in Watertown.  A pretty good ice coating on the hand railings and whatnot already.  I didn't expect the change over to niar so early... :angry:


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

If they stay open tonight, I'm going rain or no rain. Who's man enough?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

My going to Sundown tonight or not depends on what I'm doing tomorrow, not the weather.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> If they stay open tonight, I'm going rain or no rain. Who's man enough?





bvibert said:


> My going to Sundown tonight or not depends on what I'm doing tomorrow, not the weather.



What about your manhood?  Wait, that sounded weird...  Nevermind ;-)


----------



## powhunter (Jan 28, 2009)

brian you live pretty close....anyway you could go up there and check the conditions and report back??


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> What about your manhood?  Wait, that sounded weird...  Nevermind ;-)


:-o


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> brian you live pretty close....anyway you could go up there and check the conditions and report back??



Not really, I'm at work in Watertown until 5pm today.


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

powhunter said:


> brian you live pretty close....anyway you could go up there and check the conditions and report back??



Come out and rip slush, crust, ice bumps with me. They might not be great, but we've surly skied worse....


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2009)

Just shoveled. A half inch crust over 4-ish inches. I think the bumps will actually be pretty good tonight. Roll call:

Greg


----------



## powhunter (Jan 28, 2009)

if I can get out of here by 730...ill be there....give me a call greg on conditions=live mogul report

steveo


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Raining hard out there right now (also just shoveled). Heavy, wet, thick snow here. Have fun guys!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm out for tonight.


----------

